# MM Platy - hiding all of a sudden



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Our MM PLaty, which we have had for about a year has been hiding pretty much full time for the last 4 or 5 days. 

Don't know if it is male or female and we have 1 other platy in the tank.

The coloring is whiter than normal but otherwise it looks like they have looked for the last year. No changes to the tank. 50% water changes weekly, all readings are in normal parameters and have been for a very long time.

Ideas?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Is he/she still eating alright? Mine hide out every now and then. He/she looks ok in the pictures. 
It is easy to tell the males and females apart. Check the bottom back fin, the boys have a stick fin and the girls back fin is a full fan shape.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

The platy was eating ok, i will watch tomorrow when I feed.


----------

